# Global Rally - Dogs!!



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I thought I had better draw all attendees attention to one of the rules at the venue for this event - Lickhill Manor Caravan Park:-

"Dogs (Sorry, no Alsatians, Dobermans, Rottweilers, Pit Bulls or similar)"

I have spoken to the owner today and she has said well behaved Alsations will be allowed providing they are kept on a lead at all times, as all other dogs must be, but none of the other breeds will be allowed on the park. Staffordshire bull terriers are fine, they are not included in the "Pit Bulls or similar" class.

Can you please bear this in mind as we would hate anyone to make the journey with their dog and then to be turned away.

If you have any queries about this rule please post on this thread as others may have the same worry and I will do my best to answer.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Bump TTT


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a russell cross who thinks she's a Rottweiler
do'es that count?? :wink: 

Loddy


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We have too Loddy the most laid back JR I have ever known :wink: ..... now on the other hand our Rottie cross thinks he is a Jack Russell.............. so funny watching him trying to sit on the back of the sofa to look out of the window and falling off :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tina


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I can't attend. Ollie's a doberman. I'll remove my name. We have a strict policy too, ignorant dog haters do not get my business.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Yorkies ok then?!! :roll: :roll: They are black and tan...sort of minature rotties/dobermans really??!    Ana x


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Olley a banned dog with Jessica my daughter.


stew


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

I am really shocked, surprised, and saddened by this doggy discrimination! 
I don't currently have a dog, but used to have a GSD, (Alsatian), and I have never experienced this sort of attitude before. Has anyone else?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm really sorry about this problem, it was only brought to my attention on Wednesday. I have never come across this before and I was as shocked as you all seem to be.

I contacted the site owner this morning and she did relax the rule a little by allowing alsations but I'm afraid that is the only concession.

If you go to the Lickhill Manor Caravan Park web-site (link in the rally section), and look under Park fees, the rule is very clearly there.

Unfortunately no-one noticed it before the rally was booked and it is far too late to change the venue now.


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Snelly, I have the answer for you here:

http://www.neatorama.com/2006/08/23/poodle-disguise-for-doberman-dogs/


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

No problem Jen. I've removed myself from the atendee's. I know I didn't have a huge role, but please try to cover me.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Florrie130 said:


> Snelly, I have the answer for you here:
> 
> http://www.neatorama.com/2006/08/23/poodle-disguise-for-doberman-dogs/


Only a dobie would be daft enough to let you do that to it! :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Shane

I'm really sorry, I've been trying to contact them since Wednesday hoping the rule only applied to the campsite and not the rally field but as it applies to the whole site we will have to abide by their rules I'm afraid.

We'll miss your help but will have to manage I suppose 

We can only look on the bright side and be grateful they haven't banned Labradors !!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Pull the event, MHF has rules too, no discrimination,live and let live


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

This is a real shame, we were looking forward to meeting you Snelly. 
Clianthus, we're more than happy to help out if needed!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.neatorama.com/2006/08/23/poodle-disguise-for-doberman-dogs/ Class   

We had a GSD before Rolo our Labby. I can not think of a reason why anyone would have wanted to ban our GSD from a site. This is disgusting.



> We have a strict policy too, ignorant dog haters do not get my business


 Could not agree more, Well said Shane

Richard...


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Florrie130

It's very kind of you to offer, we may well need some extra help with the kids now snelly isn't available. I'm sure an99uk will get in touch if she does.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

ridiculous rule imo,I think we may have to pull out of this rally.

any well behaved dog on a lead with a responsible owner would not be a problem.Once again it's the small minority who spoil it for everyone else,I met one whilst walking my dog a few weeks back,you know the type-shaved head,wearing a singlet showing off his numerous tattos with 2 Rottweilers off the lead.

He laughed when I warned him that my Kerry Blue Terrier can be very aggressive with other dogs,when the Rottweillers came towards us growling I let Ky's lead go and he sorted them both out,it was not pleasant but my dog was under control and his weren't.

It is the owner not the dog that is the problem.

Steve


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi wakk44

I quite agree that it is usually the owner not the dog that is the problem, but as the site owner said, they are strong dogs, sometimes stronger than their owners can handle and they just can't take that risk.

Before you all shout me down in flames, I'm not defending the site or the rule. I'm just the messenger!!


----------



## 105631 (Jul 4, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> It is the owner not the dog that is the problem.
> 
> Steve


Steve I totally agree with you there ................however at the risk of getting flamed I have to say your next statement ..........



wakk44 said:


> you know the type-shaved head,wearing a singlet showing off his numerous tattos with 2 Rottweilers off the lead.
> Steve




makes you no better than the events site people saying "no this that and the other breed of dogs" - you don't judge a book by its cover do you? ..............or do you?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Florrie130 said:


> This is a real shame, we were looking forward to meeting you Snelly.
> Clianthus, we're more than happy to help out if needed!


I was looking forward to coming too :-(


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As an ex Vet Nurse and now qualified Pet Behaviour Therapist I can tell you that no breed of dog has exclusive rights to a bad temperament or, for that matter, a good one!!

One of the most aggressive dogs I have had to deal with hospitalised its owner. The breed was - a Golden Retriever!

Many years ago a GSD lover did extensive research into all the reported cases of aggression attributed to GSD's. He found that in a huge majority of the cases people had reported the breed incorrectly. It probably sounded better if they said they had been bitten by a GSD rather than a mongrel or terrier or whatever.

I am sorry but I too think that we should stand by our principles and not pander to this blatant discrimination. Ban individual dogs if they cause problems but don't pick on certain breeds.

Dogs are fast becoming the new black people. Banned from beaches when during the winter they are often the only users! 

Dogs are only as good as their upbringing and socialising - just like children really.

Pat


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We too are having to pull out, one of the main reasons for us having a motorhome is that Prince our Dobermann comes everywhere with us. The site owners have a totally unreasonable attitude,as Pat says, there are plenty of other breeds and crossbreeds that are large and strong, our local kennel owner,with 30 years experience, also says that Golden Retrievers are one of the worst breeds he has had to deal with. I would have more respect for the site owners if they simply said “no dogs”. 
We are very annoyed as this rally has been in the pipe-line for a long time and we had already booked sites either side of the rally and are now having to find alternatives at the busiest time of the year. 
May we very politely suggest that whoever books rallies makes sure that all sub paying members of this forum would be able to attend, and that no one is discriminated against in the future.

Brian & Jackie

p.s. Why the sudden reprieve for Alsations by the owners? What clout do some people have that we don't?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Brian and Jackie

I am sorry for the inconvenience this has caused you. If you read the first post on the Global Rally thread you will see that originally this rally was a family rally organised by Mandy and Dave. When we couldn't find a suitable venue for the Global rally he very kindly agreed that we could take over his rally. I am sure that as dog owners themselves they also had not seen this rule when making the original booking.

As to your PS I resent the suggestion that I would favour some members above others. It was entirely the site owner who suggested this and nothing to do with me!!!

Would you like me to remove you from the list of attendees?

Edit
Just for the record, I do not have an alsation, I have a Yorkie/Cairn cross, I am a dog lover and I honestly can't think of a member that I have met who has an alsation!!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

No longer have a dog, and wasn't coming to the rally anyway as we're off to France, but it seems pretty straight forward to me.

If you don't agree with the site owners policy, or want to show solidarity to members whose dogs have been banned, vote with your feet and cancel.

Maybe those affected could organise a secondary event somewhere, where they will be welcome.


Andrew


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Jenny, will you please remove Barbara and me from the global rally as we are stuck with our son's doberman from 10th Aug. to 25 Aug. while they go on holiday with the children.

Sorry for this as we where looking forward to it but we accept the rules and the best of luck for everyone attending, have a great time.

Bob


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

This is a shame for all the responsible dog owners as yet again the few spoil it for the majority, but for what it is worth I for one will be happier.

I have a real fear of dogs, especially large ones as I was attacked by one as a child.

I have been on many sites where the rules have stated that dogs must be on a lead at all times, and I have seen large dogs running around freely. I have seen large dogs bolting out of the motorhome door as soon as it is opened and in one case jump out of an open window!

I would not like to see dogs banned, any dogs, I would just like to see owners banned, because I don't for one minute blame the dogs they are only as good as their masters.

Having said all that I feel really sorry for the vast majority of responsible owners who will lose out by this decision.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Bob (whistlinggypsy)

I'm sorry you won't be able to attend. I have removed you from the list and look forward to meeting you at a future event.

Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

What a shame we are losing some campers because of their dogs.  

I am dogless although I could borrow a Great Dane for the weekend - large, strong...... soft as putty.

This is definitely a fault of the park, surely when a rally is booked they should make this rule clear to the organiser.

I have been looking at Lickhill Manor website - under their 'Park Rules' there is a section on dogs with no mention of any banned breeds.
Look at the 'Rally Facilities' and again no mention of banned dogs.

Only on the booking form does it mention the banned dogs and there was no need for any of us attending this rally to go to that section.

For the park to relax the rules on Alsatians is very odd as there was, as far as I know, no specific request for this.

NukeAdmin or MandyandDave - can you help here?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Tricia

There was not a specific request for the rule to be lifted on any breed of dog, I only rang the site to confirm that the rule applied to the rally field as well as the campsite. This was their suggestion and I obviously took the offer of any relaxation of the rule that I could.

Unfortunately MandyandDave are in France at the moment and Nuke is not on line so I'm afraid all you got is me  

As you say the specific breeds are only mentioned on the booking form, I did not fill in a booking form and don't know if anyone else did or not or whether the booking was done by phone? That is probably how this rule was missed.

I really cannot see any alternative but to go ahead with the rally at this venue as we are far too late to get anywhere else.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Clianthus,
Our PS was not directed at you, only at the site owners, how can they have a rule one minute and not the next. I am sorry you are taking the flack for this but we and others have been caused a lot of inconvenience and are very disapointed.

Brian & Jackie


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Clianthus,
Our PS was not directed at you, only at the site owners, how can they have a rule one minute and not the next. I am sorry you are taking the flack for this but we and others have been caused a lot of inconvenience and are very disapointed.

Brian & Jackie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Brian and Jackie

I'm glad you didn't think I was giving preferential treatment to any breed, as I said in reply to Tricia I just took what was on offer and had only rung them in the 1st place hoping that the rule may not apply to the rally field but only to the campsite. Unfortuneatly this is not the case.

I appreciate that people will be inconvenienced and disappointed but as there is nothing I personally can do I think I may just log off and go and watch the golf to avoid the flack for a while!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I know a few of you have cancelled now... did you want me to try and organise an "alternative" weekend for us banned dog owners?? There is a lovely big site, in a central position off the A1 that im sure would have us for the weekend.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Sounds good to us if you can get a few more.

Brian & Jackie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well with the reputation of Goldens as sullied on this thread, and a Site Rule which says:
"The Company and the Park Managers have sole discretion as to the suitability of individual dogs on the Park"

I guess it is a risky trip for all dog owners!

Hang in there, Jen 

Dave


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*"Alternatve"*

What is meant by "Alternative Weekend" for the dog owners.
We have recently joined MHF and are really looking forward to the Global Rally where we could meet EVERYONE.

If an alternative means a different location then there is no problem, we have an engine and wheels we can go anywhere that we are welcome. 
If an alternative means a different date then it would be difficult for us as our diary is pretty full.
If an alternative means that the rally is on two sites on the same day then that is not fair to anyone.

We, and our Golden are looking forward to a weekend with you all, and hope that this situation can be resolved for the enjoyment of all MHF members.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: "Alternatve"*



allan01273 said:


> What is meant by "Alternative Weekend" for the dog owners.
> We have recently joined MHF and are really looking forward to the Global Rally where we could meet EVERYONE.
> 
> If an alternative means a different location then there is no problem, we have an engine and wheels we can go anywhere that we are welcome.
> ...


Alternative means, an alternative if you cannot attend the global rally due to owning a lickhill manor banned dog. Will be the same weekend. Just a different location.

By all means please attend the global rally... the alternative is only ment for those who cannot attend due to "the wrong dog". :lol: If you don't own a banned dog, please attend and meet everyone at the global rally!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

My Yorkie girls say ..spite our bigger friends and spite us!" :evil: 
We were thinking of going but may not now! SO many lovely soft natured big dogs....problem is definitely with the owners usually! 
Never heard of German Sheps being discrimintated against!!! 
Maybe not a good choice of venue..?!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*An apology*

As pointed out, I think I should of consulted my fellow rally staff members before publically posting idea's of an alternative. I can only give out an apology to anyone who feels offended.

As for my alternative idea... it may be a possible alternative, but I will get the rally teams thoughts first before I organise anything.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

These banned doggy list have been around for sometime now and growing sadly.

Albeit some dogs that are still actively breed to fight makes sense.

Shane ridiculous you hound is barred :roll:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

RR said:


> Shane ridiculous you hound is barred :roll:


Its the right of the owners of lickhill to impose whatever rules they like. Its is their land and business afterall. It is quite obvious the owners are not dog lovers, but it may be beneficial if they are made aware of the fact that no responsible breeder will breed dogs of bad temprement and ANY dog is capable of being nasty.

Although im saddened and dissapointed, I feel that even if they changed their mind now, I wouldn't want to be on a site where dogs of any type were not welcomed. Its far too late for me, im too upset over it all.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Must be fairly new owners a been there twice on caravan rallies with my two but no one else was restricted either.

In fact one of the forum bosses got bitten by a Jacobs coat at the rally :lol: mind you that was dealt with in house.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Whoops! Due to changed cirmumstances was going to put my name down and have a boys weekend away(me and my 7 year old). Not sure what to do now!
Ian
PS. I haven't got a dog


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ian

Put you name on the list, I'm sure both you and your son will enjoy it. There are activities arranged for the kids on the Saturday and an American Supper for everyone on Saturday evening (Weather permitting).

We will try to resolve this problem with the dogs but as you do not have a dog it would not affect you anyway.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been trying to post a photograph of my Rottwieler so here goes

Loddy


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 
Very fierce!

I can see why he would have to be banned!!!!! far too cute :wink: 

Tina


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: An apology*



Snelly said:


> As pointed out, I think I should of consulted my fellow rally staff members before publically posting idea's of an alternative. I can only give out an apology to anyone who feels offended.
> 
> As for my alternative idea... it may be a possible alternative, but I will get the rally teams thoughts first before I organise anything.


Shane,

The only reason I can see that you would need to consult with your fellow rally staff members is if you were planning on organising another RALLY on the same weekend.

This would be a bad idea as having two MHF rallies at the same time would be ridiculous, surely?

Taking the above into account I'm sure that you were/are intending to organise an informal meet and as such a clash of dates is absolutely fine and needs no MHF consultation.

Just post details in the meets forum and keep bumping it to generate interest.

Regards
Bryan


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Swim Rally!*

[quote="clianthus"and it is far too late to change the venue now.[/quote]

So will they be supplying Boats and Toxic Hazard Suits?


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

What a ridiculous rule, shame on them.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Crazy Spaniels are alright then.  

What a shame though for those that cannot go now. Dobermans and Rotti's aren't on the band list generally so why should they be banned from a campsite?


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

That's such a crazy rule - my 2 labradors are far too strong for me ( they are however under strict control) as are other large breeds. The site owners should ban dogs totally if they feel that way not just pick out certain breeds. 

How unfair!!! :evil:


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm going to have to put the other side of the coin here.
My son took his family away on a camping holiday. My granddaughter (3 at time) was having great fun running around the play area with a pal she made on the holiday. Lots of little girl shrieking without a care in the world. All of a sudden a caravan door flys open and a large alsatian cross streaks across the grass to join in. He knocked one little girl flying (imagine being hit by 12 stone travelling at 20 mph) and tore my granddaughters cheek open. The moment his owner called him to heel, he responded to command. 
It wasn't intentional, nor was he vicious BUT he still badly hurt my granddaughter. She was traumatised for months. All of the innocent bystanders were deeply upset at seeing a little girl with her cheek torn open, covered in blood screaming in pain and fright.
What added insult to injury was the owner claimed the little girls provoked the dog by running around shrieking.
Until you can convince me that a dog that large won't inadvertantly hurt someone let them stay banned.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I think it is interesting that a camp site that seems to have so many types of dogs barred is the chosen venue for the Labrador forums annual get together, which for those of you who didn't read the post a few months ago is on the same weekend as the MHF global rally, and says that they will have 100's of dogs there on the Saturday 8O 8O 
I had a very quick look at that forum (Labrador) a while ago and didn't see any mention or info on there of banned dog breeds, and from the many photos of the dogs some of the owners have more than one type of dog too 8O 

We can't make this meet anyway as it clashes with the Clumber park meet which was arranged before the global rally was sorted out and our tickets were already ordered. :roll: 

Tina


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

falken said:


> I'm going to have to put the other side of the coin here.
> My son took his family away on a camping holiday. My granddaughter (3 at time) was having great fun running around the play area with a pal she made on the holiday. Lots of little girl shrieking without a care in the world. All of a sudden a caravan door flys open and a large alsatian cross streaks across the grass to join in. He knocked one little girl flying (imagine being hit by 12 stone travelling at 20 mph) and tore my granddaughters cheek open. The moment his owner called him to heel, he responded to command.
> It wasn't intentional, nor was he vicious BUT he still badly hurt my granddaughter. She was traumatised for months. All of the innocent bystanders were deeply upset at seeing a little girl with her cheek torn open, covered in blood screaming in pain and fright.
> What added insult to injury was the owner claimed the little girls provoked the dog by running around shrieking.
> Until you can convince me that a dog that large won't inadvertantly hurt someone let them stay banned.


Sorry to hear about your terrible experience, and it sounds like the dog wasn't properly controlled. However, does that mean all dogs over a certain size should be banned from all public areas (there are plenty of other breeds of similar size that aren't banned from the show)? I hope not, because that would be yet another one for the nanny state.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Bad Owners*

We can only concur with all the Bad Owners not Bad Dogs comments.

Virtually every single time we are on a campsite you will see dog owners who fail to keep dogs on leads, fail to clean up after them and fail to take seriously any comment on the rules. How about a photographic name and shame section?

If all OWNERS followed the rules then I don't think any dogs would be a problem, however until it becomes legal to categorise Owners by there appearance and breed its likely to remain the only option for sites to keep Bad OWNERS away.

Last summer I saw a gentle labrador wandering around, the owners seemed not to worry about the 'on a lead ruling' later it decided to go for a swim in the fishing lake dragging dozens of anglers rods and equipments into the lake as it swam around getting more and more panicked by all the lines and lures wrapping around it, the lab began to panic, the owner came and got it out and proceeded to tell the anglers some of whom had lost £100's of equipment not to worry as the dog was OK. Later that afternoon the dog was wandering about alone again 8O

Another time last summer a GSD who was kept on a lead except when in the awning would get out of the awning just under the door and wander around the camp, anyone that tried to walk to the amenities block was taking their life in their hands, our then 8 year old was terrified. The Owners, well they simply put the dog back in the awning went back to bed and the GSd was out on the prowl 10 minutes later.

We could probably recount an incident from 2 out of 3 of our trips that had similar scenes in our first year of motorhome use, dogs eating our dogs food, dogs stealing our dogs toys, dogs chasing bicycles and not tethered, owners saying their dog is alergic to leads :roll: , children being rushed to hospital with bites becuase they didn't see the untethered dog lurking behind the windbreak as they cut accross to the park, dogs dragging a gazebo with pegs and all as they tried to attack a smaller dog who was being walked on the lead, and dozens of 'Dogs Messes' being ignored by the owners. But we wont mention those :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like a good basis for campsites to have a database and log owners, vehicles and dogs for all to see, then they will know who not to accept on site. 
This would cover good and bad owners, thus building up a profile.

Just a thought .......


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

ChrisRich said:


> Sorry to hear about your terrible experience, and it sounds like the dog wasn't properly controlled. However, does that mean all dogs over a certain size should be banned from all public areas (there are plenty of other breeds of similar size that aren't banned from the show)? I hope not, because that would be yet another one for the nanny state.


Hi Chrisrich,
You're missing the point. The dog was inside a trailer with a closed door but managed to burst out on his own. It WAS well behaved and immediately came to heel when called. All it wanted to do was join in the fun but in doing so hurt two small children.
Can anyone in all honesty say their dog wouldn't do the same? Dogs don't understand how their size, weight and strength can hurt.
I keep a wary eye on bigger dogs, but should we need to coop our children up JUST IN CASE?
I am emphatically against a nanny state....until toddlers get hurt. So yes, if it does mean large dogs are banned from areas with small children I won't argue much.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I have just started another topic about other places that ban breeds (I didn't want to hijack this one as its about the rally).

Dublin Council are going to ban certain breeds in their houses and possibly council owned land .. see link below

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-31206-.html

If it starts in Dublin .. how long before it spreads? Bit like the smoking ban!!  8O


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

I totally agree with the jusitified banning. I agree that dogs of a large size should be kept under such control that it is impossible for them to come in any contact with children running about, having fun they do and will at least knock them flighing. However I cannot see any reasoning for saying a campsite will allow a labrador but not a doberman - they'll both cause the same damage if they take it into there head to run into a wall if you see what I mean. they are strong dogs! Most owners are great and want to keep their dogs safe it's again that small minority that spoil it for the rest. I'm a member (ok not totally unobvious) of lab forums and the majority of members there would be so concerned their dogs were a concern (if they knew) they would certainly keep them well under control, on lead, and no problem. That said I agree there is a big problem with big/agressive dog status owners but the answer is surely working together with us on lab forums and similar sites to find a happy medium.


Us responsible owners are concerned too - Please don't rule us all out


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Falken,I am sorry but that is a stupid argument, you could have easily said that you tripped over a yorkshire terrier and broke your leg, it was an unfortunate acident, but that was all the size of the dog is academic.

The rally should be pulled end of story.

I am surprised that the rest of you that are attending are prepared to go, leaving other members "looking through the fence" and isolated. I hope that you will remember this when other illogical rules are enforced which impact on you and other members turn their back on you in a "I'm all right jack way. 

A small dangerous dog is just as dangerous as a large dog, the camp site rules are stupid and by going you support such stupidity

Thats what I think


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

> large dogs are banned from areas with small children
> 
> Can we ban small children from areas with large dogs?LOL
> 
> Sandra


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

These are the rules on the lickhill campsite website. They seem to me to be fairly sensible

_6 DOGS

6.1 Dogs must be kept on a short lead at all times, not an extending type, Owners allowing their dogs to roam free on the Park will have their pitch occupancy terminated.

6.2 Dogs must not be exercised on the Park, including the Touring Field and the Rally Field, during or immediately prior to a Rally. The fields to the East and West of the Park are in The Company's ownership and are available for dog walks.

6.3 If fouling occurs, then it must be cleaned up immediately,; this is in the interest of all Park users especially children. There are Dog Litter Bins on the Park and Dog Litter Bags are for sale in the Reception.

6.4 Noisy dogs or those that persistently disturb other holiday home owners will be barred from the Park.

6.5 Dogs must not be taken into the washrooms.

6.6 Dogs are not allowed in the play area or near the play area including the "football" pitch.

6.7 Dogs are not to be left unattended such that they cause inconvenience to other park users.

6.8 The Company and the Park Managers have sole discretion as to the suitability of individual dogs on the Park and to the number of dogs to each caravan or tent.

_

If you feel you have a dog that might infringe the rules then why not give the site a call.

I am a family man and my children have all enjoyed the company of our 4 legged friends. My personal view is that if you have a friendly, family dog, lets say a doberman there will not be a problem. If the site are saying that they will not allow that dog on then I agree with Eddie's comments. However, equally I do not want to be taking my family onto a site where vivious, foaming at the mouth fighting dogs are allowed on. Again its only my personal view but I think the site are simply covering their options.

If you are in doubt just call the site and put your mind at rest

stew


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

what about dogs that look like dobermans? A Mancheater Terrier for example, or a cross? Do they have experts on site to rule on these things, or is it left to their own crass, stupid, narrow minded prejuice?

I own a campsite and out policy for pets is very short and very simple

"No dogs or cats (or anything else!) except well behaved animals. Any animal mess must be cleaned up immediately"

Quite simple, I suspect like the owners of the park that ban some dogs and not others


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I haven't put my name on the list yet, but was thinking of attending. I know there's only a few days to go, but I don't know my plans yet.

The rules in general do seem fair, but I don't think much of 6.1. I keep Charlie on an extending lead, and adjust it to an appropriate length depending on where I am. That means I can give him more freedom in places where I'm not sure it's OK to let him off the lead, but many other people would let their dogs loose.

I also use a tie down stake and attach Charlie to a rope set at a length to keep him on my pitch. No ones ever complained, and lots of people love the chance to say hello to him.

As to banning certain breeds. My former neighbours have a collie cross almost identical to Charlie, but who has a nasty streak and I never felt safe near him. They also have a cute, cuddly rotty, who is one of the the most lovable dogs I've met, even when he tried to put his paws on my shoulders :lol:.

Rules are needed, to be used against irresponsible owners, but it depends how/if they are enforced against responsible ones.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

The rally should not be pulled, it will just mean everyone will be disappointed not just the “rogue dog “owners. I am waiting to see if Nuke suggests a rally at a future date for the members who cannot attend this one. There doesn’t seem to have been any input from him so far on the forum.

Jackie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry I was part way through a post and my net connection died !!

anyway
i phoned Lickhill this morning and spoke to the manager, they wont back down on the rules I am afraid, its not the manager its the directors who don't appear to be keen on some breeds of dog, although in a previous phone call from Jen she did indicate that a concession could be made for GSDs (Haven't a clue why they should be any different)

Now considering the options we either carry on, and obviously looks like about 5% of members who were down to attend will be impacted (cannot attend, need to find dog sitter), whereas if at this late date we attempted to source an alternative venue / date, we would be affecting 95% so looks like we should press on and my apologies to those who won't be able to make it to Lickhill.

as for a rally on a future date, well rallies can be held anytime throughout the year, if you have an idea for a venue/location then contact one of the rally team and something can usually be arranged, providing the venue has space etc.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*The MHF Animal Warden*

Sounds like you have all the right Ideas JohnandCharlie, if you get given a hat and a stick how about taking on the MHF Dog Warden job. It would be interesting to see how the remaining 95% of us comply with 'good practice'

We have plenty of room in the MHF Prison I believe!


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

(Edited as being stupid I got the wrong end of the stick) (as usual)

Being a vindictive sort, I would love for one of the Directors to get bitten on the arse by a snappy little dog to prove a point


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

As you can see from his post nukeadmin did not have any joy getting the rules relaxed either. Sorry. 

The site manager did not mention to him any relaxation regarding German Shepherd Dogs (Alsations) either!

As I only had a verbal suggestion on this, I think if any member booked to go on this rally wishes to take an alsation they should contact me asap and I will speak to the site again to make sure this is still ok. No point contacting them about it if no-one intends taking one along.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Eddievanbitz,
The words "rogue dogs" were mine, I was only trying to be funny, sometimes the written word does not convey the meaning of the spoken. By the way we have a large, sloppy, well-trained Dobermann.
Jackie


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Jacardia

 

I have edited the post and apologise totally for me being so stupid.

I still think vote with your feet though. The threat of 70 campers walking away during the worst summer for years and years may make them see sense. However, that is a personal opinion, and, to be fair, as I wasn't going anyway worthless really


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

How about our "Mitzie" can he come...they didn't mention "grey wolves" did they??? :roll: 

Seriously.....we were not down for this rally anyway and I sympathise with both sides.........Our Harry is a GSD cross (99% GSD) and as soft as abrush. BUT, he is a big dog and very strong, and doesn't like kids who run past him..and when he's tethered.he's worse.

How can these site managers not allow big softee Dobermans,,,,,,,
but how can they allow some and not all?...Very difficult for all concerned.
Especially as this has only just come to light when people are booked and looking forward to the rally.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Eddivanbitz,
Apology accepted, friends again!

Jackie


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

*Re: The MHF Animal Warden*



cobaltkoala said:


> Sounds like you have all the right Ideas JohnandCharlie, if you get given a hat and a stick how about taking on the MHF Dog Warden job. It would be interesting to see how the remaining 95% of us comply with 'good practice'
> 
> We have plenty of room in the MHF Prison I believe!


All the right ideas maybe, but I'm not perfect :lol: :lol:. Charlie may even fall foul of the barking rule with all those other dogs around. He's got a big mouth and can outbark most dogs.








But he's cute, cuddly and very good most of the time .


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Has anyone checked whether the rally can actually go ahead ? 

Four days ago the BBC was reporting RNLI Rigid Inflatables rescuing people in Stourport. 

Malcolm


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Bargainhunter

Nukeadmin spoke to the site this morning and I'm sure if there was a problem he would have been informed.


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

falken said:


> ChrisRich said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear about your terrible experience, and it sounds like the dog wasn't properly controlled. However, does that mean all dogs over a certain size should be banned from all public areas (there are plenty of other breeds of similar size that aren't banned from the show)? I hope not, because that would be yet another one for the nanny state.
> ...


I don't disagree with you, however no dog can burst open a properly shut door on it's own, so the responsibilty lies with the owner.

Some simple rules laid down on where dogs can and can't go and everyone can be happy, but applying silly rules banning certain dogs for with no clear logic does little for anyone.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Never say never!*

no dog can burst open a properly shut door on it's own....

Our German Shep. didn't so much burst through a door as go straight through it, OK it was a house door and not a caravan door but stranger things have happened.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Our Rottie cross can open any door with a pull down type handle, we could never keep him in our old Highwayman van  
Thankfully the Autotrail's handle is recessed and too small for him to get his paws around.
We even have to keep the house front door locked with a key or he would let anyone into the house. Unfortunately he wouldnt let them out again :wink: 
It does come in handy if the kids forget their keys, he will rush to the door and let them in for us :lol: 

Tina

sorry I know it's a bit off topic


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Size IS Important!*

Our Rottie cross can open any door with a pull down type handle....

We have had Rots, Doberman, Dob/Lab crosses, GSD's, Rot/Doberman Cross, chihuahua, and now a Parsons Jack Russell.

The best behaved "Rot/Dob Cross" Who was also the biggest.
The Worst behaved "chihuahua" and then second runner up "Jack Russell".

Does that tell you something?

None could bake a cake but the rotty did bake a mean loaf of bread and his buns were the talk of the kennel.


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

Me and my big mouth. :lol: 

Pull down handles should be banned.  

Reminds me of our next door neighbours Rotty. She's a lovely dog, but a few years ago when she still a pup there was an awful thunder storm and it really spooked her. Anyway, she flattened the fence and was literally knocking on our back door to let her in, I opened the back door and she leapt on me as if I was her best mate that she hadn't seen for years!

Not sure what the point of me telling the story but there you go! :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, we've just returned from a family holiday, and are saddened to learn that some of our members are not able to attend due to the dog breed ban imposed at the venue for the rally, something we never even considered possible when choosing the site for it's suitability. As responsible dog owners ourselves, we can only sympathise with owners of breeds falling under the sites ruling.

With this in mind, owners of certain breeds may find this info suitable, if considering a holiday or amore permanent move abroad with their four-legged family members.

http://www.ambafrance-uk.org/Importation-of-animals-into-France.html

Regards,.. MnD


----------

